# Fish Meds & Plants



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I've treated my one of my 75 gallon planted tanks with Fungus Eliminator from Jungle Labs in attempt to clear up gray skin and fin rot. It contains Sodium Chloride, nitrofurazone, furazolidone, & potassium dichromate. The label says, "some live plants may be sensitive to this product." I have water wisteria, glosso, red vals, rotala rotundfolia, moneywort, java moss, amazon sword, basalmica, aponogetons, banana plant, and a couple of little red stem plants that Matt gave me and I can't remember the name of. 

Does anybody think I should have any reason to be concerned about my plants with this stuff? I have a Magnum 350 on the tank. Should I carbon filter it after 4 days or can it wait for water changes?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

This is just a guess on my part but it seems most of the plants you have are fairly hardy ones. I would also assume it would be either the sodium chloride or the potassium dichromate that may cause issues with the plants. Again, just an assumption on my part.

I would also think that if any plants were to be damaged, it would show up first on the fast growers like H. difformis (water wisteria), rotala rotundifolia, or H. balsamica. I'm not sure what the red plant I gave you was but I am thinking Polygonum sp. Kawagoeanum is the one.

Have you noticed any negative effects on the plants yet?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

It's been 1 1/2 days now and I can't see any harm to the plants yet. I just hope my BBA isn't hardy!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

BBA is probably the hardiest of all ](*,)


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

You aren't kidding! BBA is a word that isn't allowed in my house anymore!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

MatPat said:


> BBA is probably the hardiest of all ](*,)


Aaaaawwww, fish poop!!! [smilie=m:


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

You can always try spot treating it with Excel or H2O2! Of course that will not treat the cause of the BBA...


----------

